# JD TRX24 on ebay



## NJHonda

wow she is mint.. Was thinking about pulling the trigger ion it.. What do you guys think?


----------



## micah68kj

I wouldn't own a J.D. trx or trs. They were mfd. by Murray for J. D. and just about ruined J D as far as their snowblower sales.


----------



## NJHonda

ahhh did not know., Thanks... Thought it was too good to be true lol


----------



## micah68kj

The other J. D. blowers were made by Ariens and before that J. D. mfd. their own machines. All of those are fine. 
Have a wonderful and THANKFUL Thanksgiving.


----------



## td5771

It depends on how much you can get it for. yes it was made by murray. no it isnt the high end ariens or toro. 

however think of the shear volume of snowblowers murray pumps out. there are going to be more than a few bad ones.

I have gone through no less than 25 snowblowers over the last year of all brands. all have had good and bad points. everyone seems to like ariens and I wont knock them they are great. however I worked on an 8/24 and disappointed at the setup and quality I saw while working on the trans. if you painted it red I would have sworn up and down I was working on an mtd.

That trx24 looks to be in great shape. obviously cared for or rarely used.

I sold a newer murray built track craftsman with the tracks a dead ringer for that one. sheet metal a little thin (newer style bucket than yours) overall a little too flimsy.

I sold a gray craftsman track drive with the identical bucket to yours but slightly different tracks. real solid heavy machine. So good a bought a second identical one to use as a back up/loaner in case a blower I sold to friends fails to perform.

If it is just residential use and you take care of your stuff it should last a long time.

I have pics of both if you want to compare.

What you need is the model number so you can check parts availability. trx24 is not the real model number.

The gray craftsman I sold needed a hex shaft between the friction drive plate and the drive pulley. unavailable so I had one made to the tune of $100.

for the right price that deere could be a great buy....my 2 cents, no more than 350. gray craftsman got everything--belts, friction disc, new shaft, 3 bearing and full tune and only sold for $375. newer one I sold for $320/

both were in top form. its just what they are worth. no reason to pay for the deere name.


----------

